# NEW KASHI DIGESTIVE CEREAL



## 20721 (Sep 24, 2006)

just picked up some today. 4$ a box..its says may help:balancepurifystrengthen.. im sure...anyone wanna try with me?


----------



## 19186 (Sep 17, 2006)

Be careful if it has soy protein or soy in it...that bloats me BADLY. I know that most Kashi cereals have that. I do like Kashi though, the ones without soy...their "Heart to Heart Maple" Oatmeal is actually very soothing. I reccomend it. I also reccomend their "Strawberry Fields", it's very mild and neutral.


----------

